# Whats your medium? (Traditional artists)



## Sammacha (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey guys,
just out of curiosity what medium(s) do you like to use?

I personally love graphite and coloured pencils. I love sketching its always been one of my strengths however I also love colour. Pencil is my favourite medium to work with. 

Other then that I often work with acrylic paints.

how about you? Pencil? Ink? Pastel? What do you enjoy?


----------



## Matt Conner (Jan 5, 2014)

Allison DuBois is my favorite medium, she solves crimes and doesn't afraid of anything.

In all seriousness though, I don't really draw much, but when I do, it's with a pencil. I've never attempted an online drawing tool and I'd just waste paint and pastels and things, and pens you can't erase


----------



## Sammacha (Jan 5, 2014)

Lol, well i totally understand the wasting and then not being able to erase, basically a been there done that kind of thing.
i also used a pencil a lot due to affordability. 
Though I can say one thing about it, if you never try you can never succeed. Don't be afraid to try something new because that isn't necessarily a waste, as for not being able to erase... Well its a learning process all together.
Art is not about being perfect all the time.


----------



## CallMeCactus (Jan 5, 2014)

Pencils. Paper.


That's all I ever use. *Curls up in fetal position and sucks thumb*


----------



## teacupdolly (Jan 5, 2014)

Pen and Ink is really fun.


----------



## Celeste (Jan 5, 2014)

I have had some inking mistakes turn into interesting additions to a piece.  But my favorite mediums are pencil, then ink pen.. and if I have to color I really enjoy my copics.


----------



## Blekarotva (Jan 5, 2014)

My favorites are lead pencils and graphites, colored pencils, and since last years oil paints, they simply rule my world <3

I haven't got the hang of watercolors yet (or anything tha requires water), I stopped trying with markers (and got quite a few copics collecting dust); while I have tried dry pastel I couldn't make anything look good enough that convinced me to keep using them, I prefered oil pastels but it's been a while since I used them; acrylic paints never convinced me becasue of the saturated colors and because they get dry to fast. 
I love charcoal too but I'm not a really clean/very careful person when drawing/painting (hence my love for oils) - oh also, I love crosshatching with pens :B
And my recent love has been wire, doing figures with wire is just cool specially when you let the wire uncovered.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 5, 2014)

Proper sketchbook type paper and a variety of pencils.


----------



## Sammacha (Jan 6, 2014)

I have such a hard time with pen and ink. I never really learn t how to use it properly or had the proper tools. I am envious of you guys



Blekarotva said:


> And my recent love has been wire, doing figures with wire is just cool specially when you let the wire uncovered.



dude that is awesome! I love clay and wire for figure making,though, i hae nothing to do with them afterwards so I stopped doing both altogether. sad really I totally loved it.


----------



## Pantheros (Jan 6, 2014)

i use great quality paper and pencils that look important
i also love drawing with gel pens making designs like this one


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 6, 2014)

I prefer a mechanical pencil for thin lines, and I use whatever paper I happen to have. This is because I sketch irl to scan or take a picture of when I start my digital process on paint.net.

And this isn't the most convenient to use since its at school, but I have found myself to be pretty good at chalks. My first ever chalk: http://funky3000.deviantart.com/art/Chalk-Sunflower-417488885 some lines aren't the best, but I did blow the minds of my family and classmates, and I felt I did extremely well with the petals.


----------



## Sammacha (Jan 7, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> And this isn't the most convenient to use since its at school, but I have found myself to be pretty good at chalks.



chalk is a very interesting one. all my chalk art gets erased by the rain never thought of putting it on a canvas


----------



## birdbutts (Jan 7, 2014)

Prismacolor markers and ink pens are my absolute favorite for full-color pieces, second to that would be watercolor.


----------



## Rinz (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm all about some ink and watercolors. I use Prisma fineliners and a Penel Pocket Brush pen for inking and then go to town with watercolors on top


----------



## Sammacha (Jan 7, 2014)

birdbutts said:


> Prismacolor markers and ink pens are my absolute favorite for full-color pieces, second to that would be watercolor.



I would love to give those a try another day.


Rinz, ink and watercolors are beautiful!


----------



## lauraacan (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi there  i allow myself to participate  I use watercolors and polychromos pencils ^^ The paper vary depending on what i want to do 
And I make my own sketchbooks  this way it is perfect for what i want to do in it!


----------



## Singarl (Jan 12, 2014)

I think it's very cool to try everything out 
I use alot of pencil and gel pen in my sketchbooks. Sometimes even watercolour and acrylic paint.
Studying illustration I have drawing classes where I use pencils, ink, charcoal and we even modelled with clay. In painting classes I like to use acrylic paint but I also use egg tempera at home 
I also like pastell and markers


----------



## Toboe13 (Jan 12, 2014)

I love watercolor...I don't get a chance to use them much, but I guess that's my own fault....maybe I should do that!


----------



## Zydala (Jan 13, 2014)

markers and colored pencils


----------



## Sammacha (Jan 14, 2014)

Singarl said:


> I also use egg tempera at home



Thats very interesting, I've heard of it but never actually thought about trying it, I would like to though as Egg is a great fixative


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Jan 17, 2014)

For more serious work I have a stockpile of Hilroy sketchbooks of various sizes bought on clearance at Wal-Mart. And I have three smaller plain notebooks I bought at Staples years ago. They never had any purpose until I started drawing.

When I just feel like doodling crap I have an almost 9" high pile of junk paper, mainly old exercises from school. Should last a while C:

I use a variety of pencils I found here and there, Staedtler Norica, Sanford Mirado, etc. Same thing for erasers. And I had the chance to get the coloured pencils my grandfather drew with when he was still alive. It's a bunch of ordinary colour pencils, mainly Berol Canadianas, but they mean a lot to me.

And I bought a Copic Multiliner Brush pen with some spare parts for traditional inking.


----------



## Sammacha (Jan 18, 2014)

JerryFoxcoon said:


> F
> When I just feel like doodling crap I have an almost 9" high pile of junk paper, mainly old exercises from school. Should last a while C:
> 
> I use a variety of pencils I found here and there, Staedtler Norica, Sanford Mirado, etc. Same thing for erasers. And I had the chance to get the coloured pencils my grandfather drew with when he was still alive. It's a bunch of ordinary colour pencils, mainly Berol Canadianas, but they mean a lot to me.
> ...




Dude... i totally know what you mean about having a pile of junk paper, scrap drawings and doodles and what not, I have a ton on my desk right now....
Cool about the pencils and I hope the copic works out well


----------



## ModifiedRabbit (Jan 20, 2014)

I LOVE watercolors. 
I also like to use a mix of copics and prismacolor colored pencils.


----------



## Ty Rufus (Jan 20, 2014)

For drawing I use graphite, generally a mechanical pencil. If I ink them I use those super fine point pens.

For painting I use oils.


----------



## gwenlynnova (Jan 20, 2014)

My go-tos are normally ink and coloured pencils, but I love love love watercolours <3 I just get frustrated when I can't get the shading right, hence why I normally stick to ink and pencil.


----------



## funky3000 (Jan 20, 2014)

Watercolors hate me :<

I can do flat colors? XD But the advanced stuff I'm pretty shit at


----------



## IAmTheFatman666 (Jan 21, 2014)

When I DO draw, which is rare, I prefer a plain old #2 pencil and/or colored pencils.


----------



## Sammacha (Jun 1, 2014)

funky3000 said:


> Watercolors hate me :<
> 
> I can do flat colors? XD But the advanced stuff I'm pretty shit at




Dude water colours just have it out for us I guess xD

Hey no sweat man just gotta keep on practicing 



IAmTheFatman666 said:


> When I DO draw, which is rare, I prefer a plain old #2 pencil and/or colored pencils.



My favorite stuff <3


----------



## tisr (Jun 1, 2014)

Pencil, charcoal, graphite on paper. I am mentally adverse to color, and I completely suck at it.
Pencil artists, go buy a charcoal pencil. Seriously, blacks that actually look black are incredibly pretty. Its absolutely incredible.
Graphite sticks are pretty situational, and its a pretty hard medium, but it occasionally has its uses.
I tried working with a white pencil before, but I'm never satisfied with the whiteness and the blending. Maybe I'll try white chalk or white pastel sometime.


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 2, 2014)

I really love pen, but recently I've grown to love graphite. I mostly use a 2H since I like to draw really light.


----------

